# Spline jig MkII



## woodbloke (10 Jan 2009)

The previous jig using the t/s was OK for pic frames but the saw tooth profile was left on the bottom of the slot, not too good. Couldn't do boxes with it either. I've got someone coming down to Wilton in a couple of weeks who wants to do a rather special box, so I had to get the thinking bonnet on and I quickly knocked up this morning, in a shop that read *-3decC* on the thermometer, this: 













which'll do pic frames and a box of up to about 125mm in depth :wink: I tried it out on a bit of pine with a 6mm cutter in the router and it works fine, I've also got a 4mm cutter for doing smaller splines - Rob


----------



## Karl (10 Jan 2009)

woodbloke":3a8a91mo said:


> I've got someone coming down to Wilton in a couple of weeks who wants to do a rather special box,



:lol: Wonder who that is, Rob????

Cheers

Karl


----------



## woodbloke (10 Jan 2009)

karl":1wefwmvp said:


> woodbloke":1wefwmvp said:
> 
> 
> > I've got someone coming down to Wilton in a couple of weeks who wants to do a rather special box,
> ...



:-$ [-( - Rob :lol:


----------



## wizer (10 Jan 2009)

Looks interesting, can't wait to see who your next visitor is! Better warm up that workshop if your teaching in this weather!


----------



## woodbloke (10 Jan 2009)

wizer":3i0ykn16 said:


> Looks interesting, can't wait to see who your next visitor is! Better warm up that workshop if your teaching in this weather!



Worry not...it'll be warm  - Rob


----------



## LarryS. (10 Jan 2009)

if I am understanding it correctly will that jig do a spline with its bottom always at the same point ? therefore being a shallower or deeper spline depending on the wood thickness (as the top doesn't move up and down ?

:? 

apologies for daft question, just want to understand how the jig works

ta


----------



## woodbloke (10 Jan 2009)

LarryS":1fgareza said:


> if I am understanding it correctly will that jig do a spline with its bottom always at the same point ? therefore being a shallower or deeper spline depending on the wood thickness (as the top doesn't move up and down ?
> 
> :?
> 
> ...


 
Pual - the frame or box is set between the two pieces of oak and clamped. The corner is then level with the top of the mdf and it's a simple series of cuts then with a router and fence down the required depth - Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman (10 Jan 2009)

Excellent jig, Rob - might pinch that idea 8) 

If it's any consolation, I reckon it's been less than -3 degrees in my workshop  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Waka (11 Jan 2009)

Thanks Rob

I haven't got around to making Spline Jig 1 yet.


----------



## Woodmagnet (11 Jan 2009)

Great idea Rob. 8)


----------



## Mr Ed (11 Jan 2009)

I've been meaning to make one for a while, but I was planning on doing it the other way up and running it against the router table fence.

Am I right in thinking that your Mk.1 jig was the other way up and if so, what is the reason for changing? Just wondered...

Cheers, Ed


----------



## LarryS. (11 Jan 2009)

woodbloke":1q56wwxl said:


> LarryS":1q56wwxl said:
> 
> 
> > if I am understanding it correctly will that jig do a spline with its bottom always at the same point ? therefore being a shallower or deeper spline depending on the wood thickness (as the top doesn't move up and down ?
> ...



doh !

thanks for that


----------



## woodbloke (12 Jan 2009)

EdSutton":23m24mzl said:


> I've been meaning to make one for a while, but I was planning on doing it the other way up and running it against the router table fence.
> 
> Am I right in thinking that your Mk.1 jig was the other way up and if so, what is the reason for changing? Just wondered...
> 
> Cheers, Ed



Ed - on the MKI jig, the saw blade was used to make the slot and this worked very well. The disadvantage using the saw blade (in addition to removing the guard and riving knife) was that the bottom of the slot was the same shape as the profile of the saw blade teeth, a shallow inverted 'V' so that there was never a chance :x of totaly filing it with the reinforcing timber at the bottom - Rob


----------



## Mr Ed (12 Jan 2009)

Rob

Yes I realise that Mk 1 used the saw and Mk 2 uses a router, but what I was getting at what was why is it the other way up for the router?

Cheers, Ed


----------



## woodbloke (12 Jan 2009)

EdSutton":27x0vhc2 said:


> Rob
> 
> Yes I realise that Mk 1 used the saw and Mk 2 uses a router, but what I was getting at what was why is it the other way up for the router?
> 
> Cheers, Ed


Ah...I see. I've got smaller bits for the hand router as opposed to the table, smaller bits of course being more suitable for boxes and pic frames - Rob


----------



## Mr Ed (12 Jan 2009)

woodbloke":1i4il64d said:


> EdSutton":1i4il64d said:
> 
> 
> > Rob
> ...



Ah, now I see.  Just checking you weren't onto something I'd missed when I come to make mine.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## LarryS. (12 Jan 2009)

this is another jig i will be copying


----------



## Waka (13 Jan 2009)

LarryS":3ii4l6m7 said:


> this is another jig i will be copying



Me to but I just need the time, had more time when I was working.


----------

